
A simple proof that: 1/2+1/3+1/5+1/7+ = ∞ - ibra
http://fermatslibrary.com/s/on-the-series-of-prime-reciprocals#email-newsletter
======
yequalsx
The paper that is linked to uses the fact that the harmonic series diverges
(sums to infinity) to prove that the sum of 1/p diverges where the sum occurs
over all primes. The article does not show that the harmonic series diverges.
The standard proof of the divergence of the harmonic series is already quite
simple.

The paper linked to is nice but the title of the submission is misleading.

